
SoftBank invests in Credit Suisse funds that finance its technology bets - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/6995af3b-5f66-4e1b-9143-1e9daccfc9b4
======
gregory194
Many companies lend money from banks using goodwill but they are not paying
back the money to banks like Cafe Coffee Day, kingfisher airlines etc. And we
have also come across many frauds related to credit card loans we have also
heard that many customers card details are sold in the dark web. One of the
most well-known fraud is a fake call that we get from an unknown number asking
for the details of your card number along with your four-digit Pin number. As
we are adopting the new technology it gives the chance for them to easily
access our personal details so it is very important too use the technology and
knowledge in the right way and utilise it for right purpose.

------
samizdis
Syndicated version, non-paywall:

[https://investmentpreview.com/2020/06/15/softbank-invests-
in...](https://investmentpreview.com/2020/06/15/softbank-invests-in-credit-
suisse-funds-that-finance-its-technology-bets/)

